# 6 year old shoots teacher



## Nothereed (Jan 8, 2023)

https://www.nytimes.com/2023/01/06/us/newport-news-school-shooting-virginia.html
......
Well... this is a way to start 2023 i guess.
Tl;dr it's exactly as the headline reads, 6 year old shoots teacher, teacher sustained critical injuries. How the kid got the gun there (or at all), or knew how to shoot it, beyond me.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Tuesday at 2:24 AM)

Kids tend to play with toy guns as it's fun, but real ones need to be kept well secured so they don't have access to it. Hopefully she'll be alright and so will the child (more in terms of hearing as it could affect).

Anyway, if anyone wants to read the article without the stupid paywall, just install this: https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome


----------



## Nothereed (Tuesday at 4:32 PM)

Marc_LFD said:


> Kids tend to play with toy guns as it's fun, but real ones need to be kept well secured so they don't have access to it. Hopefully she'll be alright and so will the child (more in terms of hearing as it could affect).
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants to read the article without the stupid paywall, just install this: https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome


I've been using that extension (firefox version)
(What? you actually thought I paid for their bullshit? uh, hell no, I don't got the money for that)


----------



## Windaga (Tuesday at 4:49 PM)

Our Board of Ed has been all over the place these past few years; every time a shooting happens (that garners attention in the news and local parenting communities..), we get called into a "brain storming" zoom meeting about preventing situations like this from happening in our district. 

...which promptly devolves into a sloppy, 90 minute name calling and finger pointing match about gun control, arming our staff, installing metal detectors, doing mandatory home interviews, etc.

When we did the follow up on this situation though, it was pretty quick and quiet. Even our loud "arm the teachers" group had difficulty wrapping their head around having to shoot a 6 year old. It's so terrible.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Tuesday at 5:43 PM)

This hit a little too close to home for me. I actually live in Newport News. We started homeschooling my son when the pandemic hit, but before that he was going to another elementary school that's right around the corner from the one the shooting happened at.

This is insane. I have VERY strong views regarding guns, but how the hell does a 6-year-old end up going to school with one?!?! Multiple failures at multiple points, but I do believe the vast majority of the blame is on the parents for this one. Also, I haven't seen any article that mentioned what sort of gun it is, but if it's anything like a glock those take quite a bit of strength just to cock. So not only did a 6-year-old manage to get a loaded gun, it may have also been pre-cocked for them.

Meanwhile boomers on Nextdoor in our neighborhood are all blaming the violent video games. It's a friggin' 6-year-old. Most 6 year olds are playing games like Mario, not Call of Duty.

EDIT: Correction, it was a 9mm Taurus
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...dents-safety-was-shot-6-year-old-of-rcna64938

ANOTHER EDIT: Many of you probably aren't aware of this, but we had another school shooting in Newport News not that long ago at Heritage High School, in September 2021. This is embarrassing, why the hell weren't metal detectors installed at every school entrance shortly after that?!?!


----------



## Hanafuda (Tuesday at 9:04 PM)

A parent, older sibling, or whoever it was who left a deadly weapon accessible to a 6 year old child should be going to prison over this. It won't happen, but that's what should happen.


----------

